# 1234



## denziljr

Hi Friends,

   Just want to share some of my best shots with Gette our own pinay model, hope you'll like and enjoy   

Model : Germaine Gressa Santos Asprec
Occupation : Student (Nursing)
Location : CLARK, Pampangga
Make up artist's : Em and Ney
Photographer : Denzil
Join Photoshoot activities with Gette
LAKAMBINI

1st Set 
1.)





2.)




3.)




4.)




5.)






2nd Set 
1.)




2.)




3.)




4.)




5.)






3rd Set 
1.)




2.)




3.)




4.)




5.)






4th Set 
1.)




2.)




3.)




4.)




5.)





Have a nice day!

Cheers,
Denz


----------



## grafiks

I'm surprised you got no comments on these.  There are several very nice ones.  I like the blue dress, especially in the car.  Nice model too!


----------



## Stamp

Well, I think there are WAY too many to comment on.. several nice ones, but pick 3 or 4 of your best ones, and post those for c&c.  Also, her teeth need whitened up in several shots.


----------



## Big Mike

Welcome to the forum.

As mentioned, this is a few too many photos for a single thread.
They do look very good though, well done.


----------

